# Waxaddict QUARTZ ?



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi anyone tried waxaddict Quartz also there GRAPHITE wax looks interesting as well and I love the pot


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I have...Well the Quartz anyway. Damned good on the white metallic car. Got a very nice look to the finish. Gives a similar finish to a sealant with a tad more depth. I did one door with Quartz and another with Obsession Phaenna, and the Quartz is definitely more to my taste. Also, Phaenna finish ruined by rain, but it is a show wax, so not real surprise.
Good wax and I will be buying some. Want to try on the Black Subaru at the weekend.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 haven't tried it? What happened...?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I ordered a pot with the Waxybox at the end of the month.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi anyone tried waxaddict Quartz also there GRAPHITE wax looks interesting as well and I love the pot


No but I think I might be about to, looks just like Infinity Wax but you get 4x the product for the same price.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im not really one for waxes but their pdf brochure is very convincing. I like this brands simplicity and packaging. The quartz also sounds very interesting with a wax having si02 in it. The candygloss also looks super easy to apply. I feel like spending some money..thanks!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

waqasr said:


> Im not really one for waxes but their pdf brochure is very convincing. I like this brands simplicity and packaging. The quartz also sounds very interesting with a wax having si02 in it. The candygloss also looks super easy to apply. I feel like spending some money..thanks!


Waxaddict waxes are very good. Really nice to use and like you say, simplicity is the name of the game and great customer service.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

ICBM said:


> I have...Well the Quartz anyway. Damned good on the white metallic car. Got a very nice look to the finish. Gives a similar finish to a sealant with a tad more depth. I did one door with Quartz and another with Obsession Phaenna, and the Quartz is definitely more to my taste. Also, Phaenna finish ruined by rain, but it is a show wax, so not real surprise.
> Good wax and I will be buying some. Want to try on the Black Subaru at the weekend.


Can't comment on the quartz as I haven't tried my sample yet but surprised with your comments about the phaenna wax. Best I have tried, so easy to use, smells excellent, looks excellent and beads fantastically well, nearly on my car 2 months now and still shows no signs of letting up.:thumb:


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Can't comment on the quartz as I haven't tried my sample yet but surprised with your comments about the phaenna wax. Best I have tried, so easy to use, smells excellent, looks excellent and beads fantastically well, nearly on my car 2 months now and still shows no signs of letting up.:thumb:


Brian. It was your post that made me go and get some actually as I have a white audi and had real fun and games trying to get a wax that looked good. The results I got were reasonable, but the Quartz was definitely more to my taste and I would say that AF Spirit and AF were better too. 
I would say Quartz is definitely worth a try. Only have a tiddly pot so will buy a standard size.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I will get it tested when my new car arrives as I understand this quarts may offer quite long protection? 

If you reckon it's better than the phaenna I look forward to trying it out! I will have to rethink what waxes to go for now I am going to a black metallic car from my pastel campovolo grey.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> I will get it tested when my new car arrives as I understand this quarts may offer quite long protection?
> 
> If you reckon it's better than the phaenna I look forward to trying it out! I will have to rethink what waxes to go for now I am going to a black metallic car from my pastel campovolo grey.


Brian. Dont get me wrong, the finish you achieved with the Phaenna on your white car was stunning. It just does not seem to set the Audi off anywhere near as well. I thought may be my prep was not great, but I really went the whole hog with polishing and finishing.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks interesting. So many different options coming on to the market now....


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> I ordered a pot with the Waxybox at the end of the month.


Shall look forward to a good review :thumb: with epic pics as per :doublesho (unless it's a keeper oc lol )
Definetly interested in the concept of wax an si02 
Atb :buffer:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Has there been any real world tests of durability yet? Unfortunately show wax lifespans don't work for me


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Any updates on this wax? Really interested in people's thoughts.


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Im very interested in this wax .


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Don't get confused, the Quartz is not a show wax. We were talking about another wax in Obsession Phaenna show wax which personally I loved. The Quarts has sealant technology within it so durability should be very good, nobody has confirmed this yet but with the si02 tech in it, 6 months sounds quite achievable.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I have tried it and was very impressed by it. If you have tried vitreo it is a lot easier to use than that giving even greater results. Left my car like a mirror and perfect beading.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Wrote this reply up as soon as the thread was posted but the Malaysian wifi was struggling at the time! Back in the UK on real wifi!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Vitreo isn't hard to use. It's actually a very nice wax to use so I'm really looking forward to giving Quartz a run out this weekend


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Blueberry said:


> Vitreo isn't hard to use. It's actually a very nice wax to use so I'm really looking forward to giving Quartz a run out this weekend


Oh no I didn't mean vitreo was hard to use but Quartz was easier to buff when I did a 50/50 on my bonnet


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

matt-rudd said:


> Oh no I didn't mean vitreo was hard to use but Quartz was easier to buff when I did a 50/50 on my bonnet


I'll second that, every word of it. Vitreo is is nice to use, Quartz is just better still. Had it on my car for a month now with no signs of deterioration yet.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

ilogikal1 said:


> I'll second that, every word of it. Vitreo is is nice to use, Quartz is just better still. Had it on my car for a month now with no signs of deterioration yet.


Which would you say beads better?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

BTS said:


> Which would you say beads better?


Quartz against my 50/50 not sure about the other Matts opinion


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It must be good then as Vitreo has good beading


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> Quartz against my 50/50 not sure about the other Matts opinion


Thanks.

You're twisting my arm!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

BTS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You're twisting my arm!


Sorry, not sorry. I would and am encouraging anyone to get either vitreo or Quartz depending on your funds!


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

BTS said:


> Which would you say beads better?


Quartz for me, although there's not a huge deal in it when they're freshly applied to be honest.


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

I've got a small pot of Quartz from the Waxybox. Sounds and looks like an awesome wax. Can't wait to get it on my car.


----------



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

Webarno said:


> I've got a small pot of Quartz from the Waxybox. Sounds and looks like an awesome wax. Can't wait to get it on my car.


That's where mine came from too. Love the wax, just need to sell some of the pots of other wax I tried before I found Quartz. I have spend sooo much money on waxes and sealants this year. I like the Kamikaze I have on the car now, but I would probably stick to the Quartz overall.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Ive got/used Waxaddict 21 and it was an easy om easy off Wax. Very Nice beading too, downside is that i cant realy find additional info as in is it an hybride Wax (i think it is) does it have nuba in it and how much?
Waxaddict 19 is already finding its wat too my home and i am seriously thinking About ordening The Quartz too...


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Has Graphite been released yet ?


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

Update......I've heard Graphite should be available to purchase this week.
Looks very impressive on the video.....has anyone tired a sample ?


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

Im thinking buy quartz but i donnt see any review or opinión


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Quartz is an excellent wax. A great sheeter and beader too. Apply to a panel at a time and buff off to leave a glossy finish.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Quartz is an excellent wax. A great sheeter and beader too. Apply to a panel at a time and buff off to leave a glossy finish.


I've been looking at this wax myself, what sort of durability are you seeing from a couple of coats? I was told to expect 6-8 months from just 1 coat...


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

DPG87 said:


> I've been looking at this wax myself, what sort of durability are you seeing from a couple of coats? I was told to expect 6-8 months from just 1 coat...


It's too early to say yet as its only been on my car a month at most. I have read it has good durability so can only wait and see (if I don't remove it to add another wax in the meantime)


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

@Blueberry do you have an update on The Quartz? Still satisfied?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes still completely satisfied. It's still beading well but best is the sheeting which is excellent. The gloss it leaves is excellent too. An excellent wax which I would highly recommend.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is a wax a want. Still got too many that I haven't used but at as you do always desire another


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully my graphite will be here next week. Im intrigued to say the least


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> This is a wax a want. Still got too many that I haven't used but at as you do always desire another


Don't you just


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Here are a couple of photos of Quartz beading on the car taken a week or two ago. iPhone photo so excuse the quality.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Hopefully my graphite will be here next week. Im intrigued to say the least


Graphite versus Infinity would be a great comparison Matt! 

You know yourself you just need to do it! 

Alan W


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow it's not cheap is it.......better than the top brand waxes available on here ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> Wow it's not cheap is it.......better than the top brand waxes available on here ?


I have a sample pot (30ml) from Waxybox. As you know I like easy to use waxes that require no hard buffing to remove. The Waxaddict waxes I've tried so far have not disappointed. Very nice waxes to use. I would say better than some top brand waxes.

I'm prepared to send you my pot to try before you buy, if you wish ?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

So all of you tgat got the tester would you buy the big pot at £95 or not ?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Dougnorwich said:


> So all of you tgat got the tester would you buy the big pot at £95 or not ?


I got a tester pot to then buy a full pot afterwards :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Vitreo and Quartz work well with the handi puck which is a bonus


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Offtopic. What MF those are?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

sm81 said:


> Offtopic. What MF those are?


The dual pile ones supplied from waxaddict


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dougnorwich said:


> So all of you tgat got the tester would you buy the big pot at £95 or not ?


I will be buying a full sized pot soon enough


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

.... And the waxaddict cloths are excellent.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Any updates on this lasting well ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I applied Quartz on my car in June. It was still performing excellently until I detailed the car last weekend when it was stripped in preparation for a show next weekend. It will definitely get applied to the car again over winter. The water just sheets right off and beading is very good too. It comes highly recommended from me.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Reviving this thread now as I will be receiving my pot of Quartz shortly, how have people treated this wax with maintenance washes and use of QD's?

Will what ever is left behind by the QD soon disappear as if used over a nano coating or will it interfere. 

Will it need the odd heavy duty wash to de clog the pores like some coatings occasionally need as it says it can resist pH 14 attacks or is it not that robust and not withstand the odd wash from carpro reset


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have no input on the products, unfortunately i offered to bump myself down the list so he could provide others with a pot of graphite and he never got back to me after that, so i have zero products to offer an opinion on


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Any recommendations on maintaining this wax?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For the time that I had it on the car, around 3 months, I just washed the car as normal (snow foam, rinse, wash, rinse, dry. I use a very diluted QD as a drying aid and occasionally would pop CG Speed Wipe or Bouncers D&D on top. I never noticed a change in water behaviour of Quartz. It is excellent.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

2 panels at a time makes it simple to apply. Finish is like glass and as mentioned water beading is unreal. Currently testing the durability of it when topped with QD on normal washes. Been on my car 2 months so far and beading is still fantastic, hopeful it lasts the winter.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> 2 panels at a time makes it simple to apply. Finish is like glass and as mentioned water beading is unreal. Currently testing the durability of it when topped with QD on normal washes. Been on my car 2 months so far and beading is still fantastic, hopeful it lasts the winter.


If you are topping with QD after every wash, is the beading you are seeing the result of the QD? If I use a QD after every wash, I can get excellent beading from a coat of wax applied I applied 5 years ago


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> For the time that I had it on the car, around 3 months, I just washed the car as normal (snow foam, rinse, wash, rinse, dry. I use a very diluted QD as a drying aid and occasionally would pop CG Speed Wipe or Bouncers D&D on top. I never noticed a change in water behaviour of Quartz. It is excellent.


3 months durability is very disappointing for a wax claiming to be hard and boosted by the Si02 ingredients. Looks like I won't be using until next year now and stick to my AF spirit


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> 3 months durability is very disappointing for a wax claiming to be hard and boosted by the Si02 ingredients. Looks like I won't be using until next year now and stick to my AF spirit


I thought that

Especially when topped with qd too

Very disappointing for the price


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I read that as the wax was replaced through choice rather than necessity?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> If you are topping with QD after every wash, is the beading you are seeing the result of the QD? If I use a QD after every wash, I can get excellent beading from a coat of wax applied I applied 5 years ago


The QD isn't anything with strong protection like BSD. Mainly Finale or Lucas Oil Slick Mist so I doubt it will have a huge effect on durability. As most of us QD our cars after each wash regardless of peotection I think its a fair test for durability.

2 coats on my car and it has been almost 2 months. Still beading as good as when first applied, impressed so far. Also testing two coats of mint rims on my alloys, been on 7 weeks and still going strong. Wheels are cleaned with revolution shampoo to show its true durability.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> 3 months durability is very disappointing for a wax claiming to be hard and boosted by the Si02 ingredients. Looks like I won't be using until next year now and stick to my AF spirit





Kimo said:


> I thought that
> 
> Especially when topped with qd too
> 
> Very disappointing for the price


You both misunderstand. I replaced the wax out of choice NOT because it had died. Whilst it was on the car it performed extremely well and was still performing excellently when I removed it to do my winter detail.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Brian1612 said:


> The QD isn't anything with strong protection like BSD. Mainly Finale or Lucas Oil Slick Mist so I doubt it will have a huge effect on durability. As most of us QD our cars after each wash regardless of peotection *I think its a fair test for durability.*


It's not! The QD acts like a sacrificial coating that will degrade instead of the wax underneath it and therefore it extends the durability of the wax. 

Alan W


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Alan W said:


> It's not! The QD acts like a sacrificial coating that will degrade instead of the wax underneath it and therefore it extends the durability of the wax.
> 
> Alan W


Precisely

I'd like to see a test on this wax with nothing but pure shampoo washes


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes, I do understand that but as it's almost a standard part of the process in washing cars now, it will give a good indication of how durable it is for most of us who give the car a wipe down with some QD to remove water marks etc. I don't think many of us simply dry the car with a drying towel now and water marks/streaks will be left on the paint. Just my opinion on it. 

Should give a good indication of its durability for anyone that uses a QD routine like me and I am expecting it to see me through the winter quite easily on how it's performing so far. Think 6 months durability is certainly looking plausible.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You could use a show wax and qd every week and see a year from it though really :/

If this acts like a coating then a simple wash and dry should be sufficient surely?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I like giving my cars a final wipe down with a QD for that added wow factor at each wash. 1-2 week wash intervals in the summer although as winter comes in, that can stretch to 3-4 weeks easily 

It's just personal preference and also... I have a lot of products to use up  turned into a bit of a hoarder with regards to buying detailing products lol... As for the show wax comment, I doubt using something like Finale on top of a show wax would last long, I think you guys are maybe overestimating how much protection a wipe down QD actually leaves. 

I can see your point, especially if I was using something with known stand alone durability like Sonax BSD, but Slick Mist and Finale... I doubt using them as an LSP would see even a few days protection from them, maybe a week tops.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Precisely and everyone likes adding some bling but doing a durability test should be exactly that. If a qd lasts a week then that's a weeks less work the wax has to do as its being protected itself

Can also go the opposite way and actually effect the wax for the worse too

I guess everyone's different but on my car, I play with top ups etc, on others cars who I do durability testing on its exactly that. A pure shampoo and dry. It's actually surprised me that a simple and cheap wash and wax I used on mums car with no protection is still beading after 2k miles and thick with dirt. Wouldn't ever think a wash and wax would last that long


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

In all honesty it was never supposed to be a durability test but solely an applications test, the Mint Rims test is purely a durability test with only wheel shampoo being used.

As the Quartz its going to be on the car over the winter period I may as well keep an eye on durability for people curious about it, I am aware it's not 100% but it's a good indicator at the least. There still seems to be some fog around how durable this stuff is currently.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm glad I misread it and was removed by choice. I've picked up the wax now and very keen to try it regardless.

I will always give the car a QD wipedown after a routine wash as drying on its own even on a fresh well performing wax/sealant will still leave water marks. plus it gives a little extra gloss. When I have carried out proper durability test then I won't top up to give accurate results and use DI water as a QD instead. 

but back to my original question, can I treat Quartz like a traditional wax and use my general QD's, or do I need to treat it any different due to the Si02 ingredients?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It shouldn't be a fussy product Dave. It is essentially still a standard wax product with some added oomph so you should be fine with a QD on top of it, I haven't had any issues and the beading doesn't appear to have been changed at all in either a negative or positive way, beads are just as tight as when applied.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some interesting posts here, I'm thinking of buying either Vitreo or Quartz to be used on a lava grey pearl effect A4 so which one would you go for please?? Durability is not an issue as I wax the car every few weeks
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Some interesting posts here, I'm thinking of buying either Vitreo or Quartz to be used on a lava grey pearl effect A4 so which one would you go for please?? Durability is not an issue as I wax the car every few weeks
> Thanks
> Dave


That's a difficult one as there isn't much between them TBH. Both sheet really well and bead well and similar in application with Vitreo spreading that little bit better/further Maybe it was just me but I thought Vitreo gave a more glassy, reflective finish.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Some interesting posts here, I'm thinking of buying either Vitreo or Quartz to be used on a lava grey pearl effect A4 so which one would you go for please?? Durability is not an issue as I wax the car every few weeks
> Thanks
> Dave


If I ever get a spare hour, I plan to apply quartz to the wife's car, an A4 avant in lava grey!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Kerry, its that glass, reflective look that I'm after, so may try Vitreo but before I do it would be interesting Dave to hear your thoughts on the quartz if you get time, even if its only a few panels.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My car is fithy and hasn't been washed in over 3 weeks and stilk beading really well with Quartz. Very impressed with it, find the finish more glass like compared to other waxes, not quite the same deep gloss levels but a more sealant like finish.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

How is Quartz for ease of use? The instructions on the website make it sound quite tricky.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well over 3 months now and still working as well as it did when first applied. I did apply it to the whole car on first use and quickly found out that despite its high price point it isn't that type of wax. 

My second coat was applied to two panels at a time then buffed in the order applied, goes on so easily, spreads very well and buffs off easily with the 2 panel method. I love how little you use due to how well it spreads also and possibly is the best wax I have ever used, it is expensive though.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

This wax sounds very similar to the Pinnacle Black Label Syn3rgy wax with SiO2 content. The Syn3rgy wax is quite expensive but this stuff may be as durable as FK1000P and Collinite 476/845. I have gone 6 months two times with it only using Carpro Reset (half dilution) as the shampoo and it was still beading and cleaning up nicely at the end both times. The first time was over last winter (Nov '14 - May '15). I've had it on all summer & fall (May '15 - now). I am about to strip it down an put a winter LSP on this holiday weekend. Still beading great but the water spots are starting to accumulate.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I've finally had a chance to use this and so far, so good. Application was easy as it spread quite far. It comes off easily after a couple of minutes too. 

Beading is incredible. You can really tell it has got sio2 in! I'll be keeping a close eye on its durability. This really is a very impressive wax


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am over the 4 month mark now with it and still showing no sign of letting up. I am very impressed with this wax so far and by far the most durable I have used so far, best beading also!

Have recorded it montly so far and after initially using using QD on the first month have stopped using that also and now use a gloss intensifier which offers very little in protection. Use in monthly st each update to try keeping this a more accurate test.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Great news there on the durability front then. I believe that these sio2 waxes will be able to offer the craziest water behaviour because of the water contact angle of the beads that the sio2 allows. And with this sort of durability, Quartz seems like a keeper. I'll avoid the QDs myself to give a fair a test as possible, though it isn't easy when you have Done and Dusted and Waxaddict Fo Show calling out to you from the garage shelf. Maybe I'll test Fo Show on one panel


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally got round to using Quartz at the start of the month. Initial application was ok, not the nicest but far from unpleasant or hard, just not as nice as auto finesse spirit

I split my car down the middle with spirit on the passenger side, quartz on the drivers side, with the bonnet split with desire and spirit on the outsides and quartz in the middle. 

Maintenance washes are with either chemical guys mr pink or waxaddict shampoo. All panels except the bonnet get a generic QD wipe down so I can monitor the true performances of the waxes on the bonnet. 

Visually I thought the AF waxes have a nicer darkening affect but no real difference in the bonnet now. Water behaviour quartz is significantly better after approx 1200miles

What I did notice is is quartz seems to be a little fussy with application. All panels were treated to AF rejuvenate to clean off any existing products, followed by a wipedown with gyeon prep to ensure completely clean. On day of application a little drizzle and a few spots hit the bonnet. Thought that would be fine and pick up with the applicator but Quartz just didn't take and would not bead so bonnet was stripped and re done. Has been fine ever sine


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the durability should be better this year as winter hasnt even arrived yet lol


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> the durability should be better this year as winter hasnt even arrived yet lol


Agreed which is why the test should be carried out side by side with a product you know very well so if it lasts months more than expected the other wax will suddenly be much more durable and out of characteristics. Likewise if one fail early. You have a base line to compare it against

I've always had a steady performance from autofinesse spirit and as it's a product a I know quite well so a good comparison for me


----------



## J|M (May 11, 2011)

Bumping this, how does the wax stands the test of time ?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Had it on a little over 3 months now I think. Comparing it on the bonnet against 2 other waxes I know well. All 3 still protecting and easy to wash, but only quartz that is holding into it's beading and sheeting


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

My bonnet and roof have been wiped down with panel wipes for fitment of tributo stripes on my car and its still beading. Not nearly as good as before but still holding up. That is over 5 months, results slightly hampered by fitment of the vinyl but still impressive. 6-8 months should be easily achieveable I think.


----------

